# Hi All,a Welshman in Bulgaria (black sea)



## barnybg (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
     Just found your site,so be gentle with me,at the moment i'm living in a stunning area approx 20 miles from the Turkish/Greek border in BOILING HOT Bulgaria (cant remember when it rained last lol)
It's a fantastic region as we can drive our 6 berth Autoquest 400,three n half ours and be on any 3 countries coasts where we can WILD CAMP right on the beaches or harbours,fantastic weather,history and people.
Haven't seen a Brit motorhome as yet but hope to bump into someone,hopefully after you've read this !
Bulgaria has been very under-rated as most Camparians(?) drive to France/Spain,tried that and thought it was rubbish to be honest,while driving here is totally different and roughly 1800 miles (4 days while sleeping at night).There's so much to see and do but you need at least a Month to 3 to enjoy.Anyway any questions etc,fire away,will be happy to help anyone thinking of living or driving around this part of the world.


----------



## lenny (Sep 7, 2008)

Hiya,Barnybg,and welcome to the site, We spent a week in Bulgaria last October in a place called Ellenite (about 8 miles from Sunny Beach Resort),I can remember thinking to myself (I wish I had the van with me ) cos I would have been away exploring the wilds of the Black Sea coast, I would have probably been still there yet


----------



## fencer (Nov 12, 2008)

barnybg said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just found your site,so be gentle with me,at the moment i'm living in a stunning area approx 20 miles from the Turkish/Greek border in BOILING HOT Bulgaria (cant remember when it rained last lol)
> It's a fantastic region as we can drive our 6 berth Autoquest 400,three n half ours and be on any 3 countries coasts where we can WILD CAMP right on the beaches or harbours,fantastic weather,history and people.
> Haven't seen a Brit motorhome as yet but hope to bump into someone,hopefully after you've read this !
> Bulgaria has been very under-rated as most Camparians(?) drive to France/Spain,tried that and thought it was rubbish to be honest,while driving here is totally different and roughly 1800 miles (4 days while sleeping at night).There's so much to see and do but you need at least a Month to 3 to enjoy.Anyway any questions etc,fire away,will be happy to help anyone thinking of living or driving around this part of the world.



Sounds goooood! How about providing a blog of your journey to Bulgaria? Which way did you go? Any pit-falls or tips that might assist me as I fancy a trip in that direction in the coming year. I lived in Anglesey for some years and know the N/Wales area has stunning views -- but can Bulgariay compare with those views? Be interesting to hear from you. Stay happy.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 13, 2008)

You are right, there are not many Brits down that way but you are not alone I can assure you.
Most Brits who go down there find out that the property is stinking cheap and start buying up as much of it as they can


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 12, 2009)

*What route would you advise*

Hi,
Planning a trip in May and June 09 with our Lab Misty. Hoping to reach friends in Rodos Greece any advice on route to take
John and Ruth ( Dublin Irl)


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,
what is the weather like for winter camping in Bulgaria?

Happy Camping


----------



## barnybg (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,I am so sorry for not getting bck to you all who's interested.
Ok,anyone wanting to travel in that general direction,we have used VIAMICHELIN which is very good,gives you detailed planning and routess,milage etc.
To travel to Bulgaria which we have drove twice now,towing both times !Basicly you have 3 route choices (not saying all countries)Germany ,Austria SERBIA.
or Germany,Austria ROMANIA........or  France,Italy-ferry- GREECE.
The weather you will be surprised to here is HOT,HOT HOT ,40c on the porch other day,normally in the high 20's to high 30's from April but better from May to  late Sept or late October depends on 'indian summer'November is ok,December start to head back or to further destination like far end of Turkey/Iran ???mmm not sure on that one regarding safety,maybe take ferry accross to Egypt ?safety again not sure ,research on internet maybe.
Bulgaria is truly an amazing place hot but very green,i would say exactly like Wales but in a timewarp going back 50 years or more,with donkey and carts on the roads and dual carraigeways to brand new merc soft-tops lol,you wont see many motorhomes especially from UK (SOME)Germany,Austria morelikebut then very few of them.Try and get GREEN CARD insurance not needed for Bulgaria as its in EU,but for other countries you might just visit like SERBIA (insurance at border is approx 120 euro)or Turkey.
Check countries when entering wether you will need a VIGNETTE which is a form of tax disc for certain roads in different countries and i'm afraid will be different country to country.
We have put our camper  over to Bulgarian plates now as its cheaper for us to insure etc AND be legal but we still fly the flag so look out for us !!We also converted to LPG (GAS) and petrol over here,complete system £200 FITTED ....been using it a year now no problems but thats for a CARB engine...INJ is around £600 but that would pay for your trip comparing it to UK conversions ????Petrol has gone up nearly double to 1'90 Lev a ltre (2 something to the pound)GAS is half that..Food is pretty cheap if buying in shops,resturaunts are cheap £5 for 2 but on the coast is expensive 3 to 5 lev a beer there compared to village life and inland 1 lev (50p)yes land and houses are cheap compared to UK from  £3000 to £50,000,i have half acre with derelict house for sale or swap for boat,water,electric freehold docs with me for £3000 offers,i have another for £12,000 overlooking a lake,much the same as other only better condition.
Hope i've answered some questions,if i have missed anything fire away,How do you post pics here as i will put pics of FREE9wildcamping) sites we have been too,here and Greece on the beaches.


----------



## tommy0121 (Jun 13, 2011)

*beautifull bulgaria.*



baloothebear said:


> You are right, there are not many Brits down that way but you are not alone I can assure you.
> Most Brits who go down there find out that the property is stinking cheap and start buying up as much of it as they can


 
i,m a bit out of date with these comments but bugaria has some beautifull countryside, seemed safe enough to park up anywhere, however, talking about cheap property, i was thinking of exchanging my motorhome for some property, house etc, anyone got any ideas? are there any oppertunities for a swap?.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know about swapping motorhomes for property but I do know that the Bulgarians are very keen on Toyota pickups -  the older ones, not the new trendy ones


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi from the Outer Hebrides - glad to have you join us. Don't forget to post some pics of your travels.:yeahthat:


----------

